# Windows 10 Network  (discovery?) problem



## erixx (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi!
Long time since I started a thread.
Most will know that "Home Group" functionality is gone. And I don't mind going back to old way of sharing. But I have one nasty side effect or bad configuration.
Situation:
When I click on my pc (Win 10 Pro, the left picture), then Network, I see some network devices but not Network PC folders (not my own, not others).
On other pcs (like the one to the right), instantly all connected and shared pc's are shown (including the client pc itself).

(I can connect to them by typing the network address!)

But why does the Win 10 Pro machine not show them? Is this a "Pro" feature? Is there a switch in management console to turn Pro policies into Home policies?
Any other workaround?
I am just a network aficionado who does not understand too much of command lines. Settings of routers, firewalls, are mostly or all on auto. I have Windows Firewall on, and Network set to share drivers and printers (indeed that works, I have a network printer working and can share files)
But why are the other pc's not shown? It makes quick sharing of a file (a photo or a recipe with my dearest, mainly )
Thanks in advance!


----------



## erixx (Jun 15, 2018)

I don't know if this is weird or not, or if somebody has experienced it, maybe it is all about resetting everything to default (removing network intefaces in device manager, reboot... in all networked pcs)

As a sidenote and not so good solution for HomeGroup removal: 
+ I have added my main network places to "Quick Access" (sp?) in Windows 10 File Explorer.
+Really handy, but....
- Now, everytime I use Quick Access places, Windows does search for them, waking them up, and it takes 30 seconds before I can do anything....
+ So I do not recommend adding "slow" places to Quick Access, like external HDDs, network places...

So we are were we were....


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 15, 2018)

In my experience, four things must be true for Windows network discovery to properly work:
1) there can only be one DHCP server on the subnet.
2) all devices must be in the same subnet.
3) all switches on the network need to let NDP (Network Discovery Protocol) packets through.  Some software switches (especially in routers) may ignore the packet.
4) the network connection in Windows needs to be set to "Private."  On public networks, discovery is disabled to hide your device from other systems on the network.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 15, 2018)

FordGT90Concept said:


> In my experience, four things must be true for Windows network discovery to properly work:
> 1) there can only be one DHCP server on the subnet.
> 2) all devices must be in the same subnet.
> 3) all switches on the network need to let NDP (Network Discovery Protocol) packets through.  Some software switches (especially in routers) may ignore the packet.
> 4) the network connection in Windows needs to be set to "Private."  On public networks, discovery is disabled to hide your device from other systems on the network.



It also helps to have all the computers in the same workgroup. It isn't necessary, as I've seen it work without this, but it does help with network discovery.


----------



## erixx (Jun 15, 2018)

@FordGT90Concept points 1, 2, 3 are a bit esoteric to me, all is set to "Auto". point 4 is clear and applied.
I am a bit worried about my Asus router that has so many options and "security wizards" it makes me mad. Buty as said, I can see other PC, share printers, even Torrent stuff, but .... all my home PC's DO perfectly show the other maped PC's, BUT one PC (my own, Win Pro 10) does NOT show the others so easily. (Connectivity still exists!)
@newtekie1 Yes, all PCs are same workgroup
Maybe during summertime I should do a full reinstall...


----------



## erixx (Jul 10, 2018)

Well, sooner than expected I reinstalled Windows, this time I opted to install Home not Pro. And it is all automatically correct, as shown.
It is so easy to access files again, I doubt there was a need for that HomeGroup experiment after all....


----------

